# March Turning Smock Buy - CANCELLED



## ericw95 (Feb 23, 2008)

*3/14/2008 - Due to fabric being on backorder and personal issues, I am cancelling this buy and will do one over the summer when personal things resolve.*


IT'S BACK!!! 

Turning smock is made of breathable nylon with black mesh under the arms for improved ventilation. Smock is short sleeved but on me it is more like 3/4. The front has a full length zipper for added convenience. Never lose those small items in the chips again! Keep them out of the way but at your fingertips in the two open hip pockets in the rear. The breast pocket with flap incorporates a pencil/pen hole. IAP logo embroidered and available in short sleeves or long sleeves. Sizes S, M, L, XL, and XXL $35 ss/$50 ls. 3XL/4XL is $38/$54. Larger sizes available for an additional cost. 

Price includes US shipping. Shipping outside the US will be an additional $6.

If interested, please email me your size and mailing address.

NOTE: All Smocks are designed large to fit over existing clothing. For example if you order a "Large" sized smock, it is actually "XL" in size so it will fit you comfortably. (same one offered by AAW)

The normal size conversions are as follows small is 34-36, med is 38-40, large is 42-44, ex-large is 46-48 and 2xl is 50-52.

Based on size conversions, neck size should be as follows 15-15.5 small, 16-16.5 med, large 17-17.5, xl 18-18.5, xxl 19-19.5


*The smocks will be tan.*


Thanks
Eric

NOTE: 
Group buy will be open for orders until March 2nd. Delivery should occur in late April.


----------



## TXPhi67 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello,

Would it be possible to see a picture of the smock?  An older smock would be just fine.  

Thanks!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sent a PM.  Let me know if you got it.  Thanks.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 23, 2008)

PM sent.  Thanks for doing this Eric.  Please PM me your PayPal address and I'll send money right away.  Thanks for doing this!!!!


----------



## MDWine (Feb 24, 2008)

Gonna have more of those nice PINK ONES ?  hee hee hee (jk[])


----------



## VisExp (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you for doing this Eric.  I would like to order a turning smock but am a little confused. [:I] 

Your post says the smock is short sleeved but then later you say the blue ones are short sleeved and the tan ones are long sleeved.

As far as the sizing.  I wear a "L" t-shirt so does that mean I would order an "L" turning smock.

Thanks.


----------



## turff49 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Keith. I'd like to order also but am a little confused. Are both Long sleeve and short sleeve available. If so are both Tan? Thanks, Brian(who would like both long and short sleeve)


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 24, 2008)

Eric I'll send you the info in a few days, got to haggle with my mom to get her to pay for it.


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 24, 2008)

We are offering a long sleeve and a short sleeve version of the smock but
need to verify the available fabric color but they will both be the same color.


----------



## sam (Mar 1, 2008)

Please add me to the list. I need one xxl-ss either color.


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 1, 2008)

Eric, sent a pm, where do we send the paypal money? Or do we wait until you have them?


----------



## JimBobTucson (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll take a ss in large.


----------



## turff49 (Mar 2, 2008)

Put me down for one of each in X-Large. Thanks, Brian


----------



## PrivatePens (Mar 2, 2008)

Put me down for a Medium Short Sleeve.


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

Eric I forgot style, short sleeved.


----------



## redbulldog (Mar 2, 2008)

Eric: Please put me in for a 3XL long sleeve.
Send me the paypal info please.
Thanks


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 3, 2008)

Eric, are you around?


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am around and personal thing have gotten in the way of posting any updates.  I will be posting the orders received shortly, send paypal requests for payment, and get the smocks ordered.


----------



## BrentK (Mar 5, 2008)

Eric is it to late to order.
Thanks


----------



## turff49 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not something I usually do but cancel mine. My wife just bought me mine for my Birthday. Gotta love those women. They seem to be able to read our minds better than we can read theirs

Eric, if that's a problem let me know. I'll see about persuading the wife to let me have a whole wardrobe!!


----------



## pssherman (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turff49_
> 
> Not something I usually do but cancel mine. My wife just bought me mine for my Birthday. Gotta love those women. They seem to be able to read our minds better than we can read theirs
> 
> Eric, if that's a problem let me know. I'll see about persuading the wife to let me have a whole wardrobe!!


Eric,
I'd be glad to take his XL short sleeve. Then all that is needed is to find someone that would like the XL long sleeve.


----------



## turff49 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wife said I can keep the long sleeve one if no one has already claimed it.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 13, 2008)

Any update on this?


----------

